# Price For This Shirt?



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

What would you guys charge to print this shirt, per?
This logo large front, and several sponsors, one color, large back.

see attached

I think my qoute might have been high for 500 t's, 8.19 a shirt?

Thanks for your input


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would've been at the same. I actually would come in at $8.50. Remember, you want large front and large back for 500. That's a lot of ink, flashes, and dryer time not including labor. If it is or becomes a repeat customer I may consider something a bit better. But the price you were quoted sounds fair to me. Sorry!


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, I would be at 5 bucks for that shirt at 500 shirts, that just shows how different areas are priced... (based off of a 4 color front and 1 color back at 500 pieces)

And it sounds like someone has started printing? @nypdofficer


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

thing is mustang in NY its a whole nother ball game then in Virginia. every where you turn you have some tax or surcharge and believe me it eats at your bottom line. One other thing I would point out is that the penguine looks almost like the one that a major computer system uses. I would make sure before printing it. I know it sounds stupid but you don't want a cease order for using a copyright logo even if they put the boys and girls logo on it.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Scott, yes I did start printing finally lol. I have lined up a few jobs already. It was slow but the jobs are steadily coming in. As Mike stated, NY is so much more expensive. Every time you look there is a fee or tax for something. 
I wish everyone much fortune and success. God bless!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would be right around $7.50 for 4 color front and 1 color back for a white G2000.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks NYPD. I know I have gotten at a Promotions East show in AC a bunch of fliers for doing screen printing and believe me you had prices from $4-2 for a single color job. I just did a quick look it looks like the penguine looks like the mascot that Linux uses. I would be very carefull when printing it other then the boys girls logo looks like him.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Linux is freewear, and has no association with any company, so the penguin is just associated with Linux operating systems, so does that mean its still copyrighted?


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

jkfashion said:


> Hi...Inkjess, are you asking just printing cost or a whole t-shirt with printing, If whole t-shirt According to your requirment with that logo, I could provide a single t-shirt with the printing each t-shirt cost it would be U.S. 4.10 $.


 
Haha, $4.10? That's insane, for a printed finished product? WOW, I might as well shut my doors and quick or outsource to you, one or the other. No way I can compete with that or even want to. That's nuts, the shirt costs 2.75 and that's if I use a cheap T I don't even like wearing myself!! And someone else said $5, we all should get on the same page here. People go pay $20 for a shirt that's a one color small front at the mall, why are any of us selling anything less than $7?


----------



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

jkfashion said:


> Hi...Inkjess, are you asking just printing cost or a whole t-shirt with printing, If whole t-shirt According to your requirment with that logo, I could provide a single t-shirt with the printing each t-shirt cost it would be U.S. 4.10 $.


Wow, that's cheap. I'd hate to see the quality of the shirt for that price. There are quite a few places around Dallas (which is where I'm near) charging similar prices. Customers are rarely pleased with results and they don't have a lot of repeat customers. You might consider setting some quality standards for yourself unless your going for the large quantity, low quality, zero repeat type business.


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

No mention of art charges. The front needs to be sepped plus those sponsor type back prints usually are a hodgepodge of donated low res logos that need to be cleaned up and laid out unless you're lucky enough to receive all vector logos all set to go.

A minimum art charge of 50-100.00 can easily be worked into an 8-9.00 per tee cost for a 500 piece run. Maybe art charges have already been factored in which is always good business sense. Never work for free.


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

I know you asked about price but just an FYI, the actual outline of the penguin in the mud looks awfully "unclean". Not sure if that what they were going for but before printing I would ask them if that's how they want it. It looks like someone copied and pasted the elements together and just clicked the stroke button in photoshop without actually bothering to clean it up. Just my opinion.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

JrLey05 said:


> I know you asked about price but just an FYI, the actual outline of the penguin in the mud looks awfully "unclean". Not sure if that what they were going for but before printing I would ask them if that's how they want it. It looks like someone copied and pasted the elements together and just clicked the stroke button in photoshop without actually bothering to clean it up. Just my opinion.


Yeah, it's not the ideal design for screen printing. I hate when someone creates something for a sticker then wants it on a shirt. I gaurentee I could make that much simpler and it would get as good a feedback as that image. 
As mentioned above, I'm pretty sure I would have to hunt down all the vector'd sponsor logos or hunt them down and vector them myself. So, anyways, I guess I'll know soon enough if my estimate was too high, lol. 
Another thing, these are on white t's, how many screens are you seeing? Small - XL shirts.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I counted 4 screens.. Black, Yellow, Brown Blue... and I guess make it 5 with the print on the back


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

mustangFWL said:


> I counted 4 screens.. Black, Yellow, Brown Blue... and I guess make it 5 with the print on the back


Yeah, I'm thinking more than that with all the halftones. If you notice, there's a darker blue shadowing, brown over the yellow text, etc. I'm thinking those will have to be halftones to create that effect, and if so I wouldn't want to put those halftones on the same screen as the spot color, or would I?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Why wouldn't you put halftones with the spot colors? You want extra screens of the same colors? I have been putting my halftones with my spot colors and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

mustangFWL said:


> Why wouldn't you put halftones with the spot colors? You want extra screens of the same colors? I have been putting my halftones with my spot colors and it seems to work just fine.


I was advised a while back not to combine halftones with spot color screens and I've since found out why the hard way. Like you, I don't want to use any more screens than I have to, but when I've combined those 2 on one screen I've lost detail in the halftones trying to get my spot color opaque. Maybe this is due to needing improvement on my screen coating technique, getting a good lay with one pass, but I've definitely seen where having a separate screen for halftones creates a better finished product.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

For me, with a DTG. I would have done it for $6.50. No screens, no setup, no minimums..


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Depending on the shirt, around $4.50 to $5.00


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

INKJESS said:


> I was advised a while back not to combine halftones with spot color screens and I've since found out why the hard way. Like you, I don't want to use any more screens than I have to, but when I've combined those 2 on one screen I've lost detail in the halftones trying to get my spot color opaque. Maybe this is due to needing improvement on my screen coating technique, getting a good lay with one pass, but I've definitely seen where having a separate screen for halftones creates a better finished product.


If you can make good screens then there is no reason you cannot combine halftones with spot color. I do it all the time.


----------

